# MACRO lens for Minolta SRT101



## KristinFrakes (Apr 9, 2013)

looking for a MACRO lens that would fit a Minolta SRT101 35MM film camera - anyone...?

I am taking a B&W film photography class and I would like to see if I could get ahold of a macro lens for our final project. I have called around a few places (Arlington & FW Camera) but cannot seem to locate a macro lens for my ancient 35MM 

Any suggestions on where I could find an inexpensive lens that would be compatible? Also, I don't really have time to order one online.... 

:hail:

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## timor (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi and welcome here.
Dedicated, original macro lens in srT system was 50mm f/3.5 MC Macro Rokkor. Similar lens must be in MD line up, it will fit, is the same mount (SR mount). You can look at third party lenses, I have Sigma zoom 36-70 with macro and Soligor zoom 28-70 with macro. Vivitar might have also something similar. Never tried Sigma, but Soligor is not bad. I am too far from you to lend you that glass, but look around, check Craigslist (place an add). Dallas is a big city.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 9, 2013)

Minolta Manual Focus 50 F3.5 MD MACRO (55) 35MM SLR MANUAL FOCUS STANDARD ANGLE LENS - KEH.com

Looks like there are a couple of them.


----------



## compur (Apr 9, 2013)

Besides the above Minolta-made macro lenses there are also some very good 3rd party macro lenses by Vivitar, Tamron, Tokina and others.  Of course you'd have to get one with a Minolta MC/MD mount.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 9, 2013)

here you go  Amazon.com: Macro Extension Tube for Konica Minolta Md Mount SLR: Camera & Photo


----------



## compur (Apr 9, 2013)

Another inexpensive solution is a reverse adapter.  It allows you to reverse whatever lens you already have which can then focus much closer.


----------



## skieur (Apr 9, 2013)

Tokina has an 80 to 200mm macro lens which is compatible with the Minolta SRT 101.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 9, 2013)

KEH - I've bought older used cameras and lenses from them and find their condition ratings to often be even better than described. I've done well buying from them and they ship next day I believe (with standard and express options too I think). Just took a quick look at their website, they show several manual focus Minolta lenses. Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras ? Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com


----------



## duhast (Apr 9, 2013)

You know, there's also bellows for the SRT101...

minolta bellows | eBay


----------



## cgw (Apr 10, 2013)

Since the Minolta MC/MD mount is long dead, I'd try to find one of the affordable first-rate Minolta-made macro lenses. If not, Tokina, Tamron or especially Kiron-made 105mm macros(rebadged for Vivitar) are superb.


----------

